# What kind of scanner



## zjm (Dec 20, 2009)

Just wondering what kind of OBD II scanner people are using to erase codes on their dodge diesles.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Don't forget they were not OBD2 compliant until 1997. Even then, most codes are lacking compared to the factory system. My father bought a computer based dongle and program for OBD2- works pretty good. I'll get the name, can;t remember it now. Let's you track and monitor real time, screen capture stuff, and has database of the code descriptions (in English not techie) built in. It was like $100 on eBay.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Disconnect your batteries' ground terminals for 30minutes and turn the ignition to on to finish draining the capacitors on board. That should do a reset of all but hard codes, and hard codes will go away after about 40-50 start stop cycles if you have fixed the problem that triggered the code.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Snap-On Solus Pro! lol if all ur doing is clearing them, go to walmart and pick up a 50 dollar code reader. Blue point just came out with a little handheld that seems to be geared more for the do it yourselfer. It'll even display live data.http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item...em_ID=92209&group_ID=24893&store=&dir=catalog


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I just use my Edge programmer. It pulls them and clears them if ya want.


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

Smarty jr + I get 100hp


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

MrPLow2011;1214897 said:


> Smarty jr + I get 100hp


How hard is that on your tranny?


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

chris_morrison;1214904 said:


> How hard is that on your tranny?


If its pullin 100hp it has to be doing 200+torque...not good on the trans. I roll into my edge on 4 and sometimes I play on 5 but it seems to go into limp on 5 if I roll into it too hard.


----------



## zjm (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, I think I'll get a cheap actron or something. Pep Boy's carries a few


----------



## 1995droptopz (Oct 19, 2010)

I bought a harbor freight one for around $120, but it has a lot of features including graphing, data capture, and the simple data read/erase. They make them with less features for less money, but I do a lot so I wanted the features.

Or you can go to Autozone and they will read it for free


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

chris_morrison;1214904 said:


> How hard is that on your tranny?


Ehh mine has never slipped. They say the trannys can hold up to 400hp. It by far is the best comtroller for the Dodge. I have own the edge and Bully Dog and Quadzilla. If you are looking for some nice power and fuel economy i would buy the 65hp Quadzila box. That was great all around. But the smarty really made the truck wake up. it shigts at different points and will bury the speedo real quick ont he highway. As with any controller. its your right foot the regulates how long your tranny will last. DTR sells them at a decent price. Dont buy one of ebay they have no warranty


----------



## Mopard (Jan 15, 2006)

Smarty Jr here also for codes.
The Jr was designed to be safe for stock trucks. It does not change tranny shift points and should not cause your tranny to slip ... unless it's already hurting.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Smarty POD. 170 hp and it reads and resets codes.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

MrPLow2011;1225093 said:


> Ehh mine has never slipped. They say the trannys can hold up to 400hp.


it's torque hat kills transmissions not HP! espcially on a diesel!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Cedar Grounds;1266385 said:


> it's torque hat kills transmissions not HP! espcially on a diesel!


Actually, it's the idiot driving the truck that kills it. A 48RE can take a lot of extra power, applied in a reasonable manner.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Correct, a 48re can handle some real power when applied, not just in a reasonable manner by the driver, but by the system designed. The problem with the Dodge transmissions behind the diesels is that they are a 727 based gasoline transmission design. Gas engines make power at higher RPM than diesel and the engineers failed to compensate properly for those characteristics. There was not enough line pressure or flow for the power available at the RPM from the Cummins in the most basic scenario. Higher number transmissions added hard parts to help- the 48re has an extra gear in the planetary (4 instead of 3) and a stronger sprag clutch, (among other things) but the function is the same- the pump is poorly chosen for the application. A 47re/rh can be made into a 48RE/RH by a knowledgeable shop - and that;s usually part of the process from the most notable up fitting tranny shops.
Stock, drive gently and you'll be ok for the most part with a stock engine even with full GVWR.


----------

